# St aug/Conroe Tx



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

New to forum. Wife thinks I have a problem. I'm addicted to my lawn.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

That was before I took over


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Top dressed first year with top soil. After that I used compost the last few years


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Side lawn fall 2016


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Side lawn June/18


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Side lawn now


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

After Harvey I've had yellow looking grass in my lawn. I also threw down barricade pre emergent way to heavy. I had root clubbing on the st aug. and I could just lift the runners after the spring.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Lawn this September. I get lots and lots of shade.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

No water for 10 days

5 days later after water


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Anybody now how to correct this problem? Yellow grass is killing me. It's seems all over. I have been putting down fungicide every 2 to 4 weeks. Alternating. Eagle turf liquid and granulated/ propaconizal/heritage/ Scott's fungicide. I want my lawn to stay healthy this fall and wintee


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

@Greyleafspot Give FEature a shot at 2 oz/M. You'll be very pleased with the results.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> @Greyleafspot Give FEature a shot at 2 oz/M. You'll be very pleased with the results.


I need instant gratification. So I put down some fertilome chelated iron.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

If you're in the lawn game, mowing is about the only instant gratification there can be


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow, from your photos, that Raleigh cultivar doesn't look much of anything like the wide blade St. Aug. cultivars used in Florida. It reminds me of TTTF.


----------



## Zoysiaguy (Apr 26, 2018)

Nice work. Do you have any issues with too much shade with all the trees?


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Shade isn't a problem as long as I put down fungicide. It was a lot thicker a few years ago but I had a infestation of sod web worms last year and grubs this year. Raleigh is a thinner blade than most St aug grown in Florida besides palmetto. And it's cold tolerent.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

2019 feb


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Greyleafspot said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > @Greyleafspot Give FEature a shot at 2 oz/M. You'll be very pleased with the results.
> ...


FEature is chelated iron (12%), micros and N. And last year 1 bag lasted my 4K sqft yard all year. $19.99 shipped. 😁

A much cheaper, and better alternative IMO.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

iFisch3224 said:


> Greyleafspot said:
> 
> 
> > Colonel K0rn said:
> ...


Nice. I did the iron last fall and my lawn has been green all winter. I will try the FEature this year if I need it.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

2019 Lawn Journey

1/27/19
**Propaconizal 4oz/1000 front only. Seeing brown patch.

1/31/19
*Put out triple 13

2/26/19
*Put out triple 13
**Propaconizal 2oz
***Dylox insecticide
&#127801;Fertilize roses w/miracle grow rose food

3/11/19
***Granular imidacloprid Bayer season long in front and back. 
***Sprayed imidacloprid in front.

3/11/19
****Atrazine Sprayed weeds in back with

3/13/19
**granular fungicide azoyx


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Greyleafspot said:


> iFisch3224 said:
> 
> 
> > Greyleafspot said:
> ...


So is FEature granular? Do you mix it and then spray it?


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Feb to June 2019 pics. Lawn was really looking bad


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Sprayed 20-20-20 at 0.2lbs every 2 week or 1 a month from July to October


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

November 2019


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Have you done a soil test?


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

No. I should. I'm Going to stick with spraying the jacks 20-20-20. I will post some pics next time I'm home. My bare and weak spots filled in like 2 months last summer. Lawns looking good right now.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Do you know how your pH is?


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Ph is around 6.5-7


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

Greyleafspot said:


> No. I should. I'm Going to stick with spraying the jacks 20-20-20. I will post some pics next time I'm home. My bare and weak spots filled in like 2 months last summer. Lawns looking good right now.


I got some Jacks 20-20-20 for my bananas. They are food hogs and Jacks 40 lb bag was cheaper by volume than miracle grow. I've got some areas I'm working on in the lawn to fill in and would like to try the Jacks on those areas to spray.

How many oz per 1000 of Jacks 20-20-20 are you mixing up to spray? Any other suggestions on the Jacks for the lawn apps you've experienced. It's a great product wish the label addressed lawns instead of just plants or drip systems.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

Greendoc told me to do 1 pound per 1000sqft. That's 1 lbs of product not 1 lbs of NPK. You could probably go lower. I wouldn't use more than a 1 or half pound of it. It can burn. 1 lbs per 1000 is 0.2lbs of NPK per 1000. @Greendoc said you can do it every 2 weeks.


----------



## Live Oak (Sep 18, 2020)

Nice journal, and good to see another Houston-area SA lawn.

Have you found any granular insecticides that prevent or reduce sod webworm activity? They were pretty bad this year and I felt like I was constantly fighting them with Talstar throughout the summer. Hoping to find something that will make my life easier next year.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I expect GrubEx can be used as a preventive for sod webworm, but timing would be critical as it would need to be absorbed by the roots and then translocate up to the leaves; liquid Acelepryn would be more effective.

As for curative, granular dylox/trichlorfon is very effective and works within 5 days.


----------



## Greyleafspot (Oct 16, 2018)

They were bad here too. I alternated bifen and liquid BT. I had success but i had to treat a lot. They came back bc neighbors didn't treat.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> I expect GrubEx can be used as a preventive for sod webworm, but timing would be critical as it would need to be absorbed by the roots and then translocate up to the leaves; liquid Acelepryn would probably be more effective.


Alright, I'm going to put this to the test this year. Just ordered my GrubEx and I plan to apply in early April. If granular doesn't protect me against the sod webworm, I'm going to have to try for the liquid version next year.


----------

